# Presidential Reserve Resale Question



## whitewater (Mar 19, 2017)

We currently own CWA points.  Thinking of picking up a resale presidential reserve contract.

*Questions*

Does APR on presidential units at deeded resort only apply to points in PR contract or do CWA points count towards? 
Does ability to book at other PR resorts & units  only apply to points in PR contract or do CWA points work for booking PR suites 12 months out?  meaning do you still get access to 75% of units held for PR owners? 


*Example*:
PR Home Resort 500k contract
CWA 500k Contract

Home PR Resort Book PR unit use all 500k points
Book PR unit from different resort 75% of held back units with remaining 500k points from CWA 12 months out?​
Thanks


----------



## Avislo (Mar 20, 2017)

whitewater said:


> We currently own CWA points.  Thinking of picking up a resale presidential reserve contract.
> 
> *Questions*
> 
> ...



ARP rights to use PR reserved units goes to PR units at any resort up to the amount of PR points owned.  What I do not know is if PR unit points exceed what is needed for the reservation but is less than what is needed for a 2nd one, can you use borrowed, credit pooled, or rental points to round out points needed for the 2nd reservation that is reserved time period reservation but not ARP.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 20, 2017)

I believe they are treated like separate inventory buckets.  PR can book PR and any Wyndham.  Some PR units will eventually move over to Wyndham Club inventory, based on release business rules.

It is also how Margaritaville points are treated.

Is is not an account setting like VIP is, it is point characteristics.

From the supplement document....
Presidential Reserve and Points Usage (on page 380):
• Only CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Presidential Reserve Points may be used for any Presidential Reserve Exclusive Benefits.


----------



## whitewater (Mar 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I believe they are treated like separate inventory buckets.  PR can book PR and any Wyndham.  Some PR units will eventually move over to Wyndham Club inventory, based on release business rules.
> 
> It is also how Margaritaville points are treated.
> 
> ...



Most helpful.  Helps me know what direction I want to go with resale purchase contract size.


----------



## cayman01 (Mar 27, 2017)

PR will only count for the points you have under that PR contract(s). If it doesn't say PR on your contract they will not count towards PR benefits unlike VIP. PR is DEEDED with your points. Cannot be taken away. VIP is NOT. Therein lies the difference.


----------



## Marathoner (Apr 23, 2017)

Avislo said:


> ARP rights to use PR reserved units goes to PR units at any resort up to the amount of PR points owned.



Re-editing my original question since I found the answer.  14 month ARP at home resort and 12 month ARP rights at non-home resort.

Does anybody know how much PR owners are out there?  Given cost, I assume very few?  This would mean that if you own PR, most PR units including holidays such as week 52 would probably be available at 12 months, correct?  Does anyone have a view on this?


----------



## Bigrob (Apr 23, 2017)

Marathoner said:


> Re-editing my original question since I found the answer.  14 month ARP at home resort and 12 month ARP rights at non-home resort.
> 
> Does anybody know how much PR owners are out there?  Given cost, I assume very few?  This would mean that if you own PR, most PR units including holidays such as week 52 would probably be available at 12 months, correct?  Does anyone have a view on this?



Yes. Availability is not nearly as great as you might think. There are not a huge number of PR owners... and there are not a huge number of PR units either. PR units have the same characteristics as other units... prime timeframes are hard to book. That being said, if you use your ARP you will likely get what you want. Just don't expect to find week 52 available midway through the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayman01 (Apr 23, 2017)

75% of available PR units are reserved for PR owners during regular booking periods. However, it must be remembered that there might only be 3 or 4 of any given size PR units at a resort. So limited availability for limited number of owners is the rule.


----------



## Braindead (May 18, 2017)

I was reading on owners website tonight. Under help and learn frequently asked questions on VIP. It says Presidential Reserve members get all the benefits of VIP Platinum members. Does that mean if you buy a resale Presidential Reserve contract of any size you get VIP Platinum benefits on all your points ? It doesn't say anything about one million eligible points.


----------



## Avislo (May 18, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I was reading on owners website tonight. Under help and learn frequently asked questions on VIP. It says Presidential Reserve members get all the benefits of VIP Platinum members. Does that mean if you buy a resale Presidential Reserve contract of any size you get VIP Platinum benefits on all your points ? It doesn't say anything about one million eligible points.



To get Presidential Reserve Status, you have to have at least 1 million points that Wyndham considers developer bought points or equlivent.


----------



## Braindead (May 18, 2017)

Avislo said:


> To get Presidential Reserve Status, you have to have at least 1 million points that Wyndham considers developer bought points or equlivent.


Presidential Reserve is a deeded right as mentioned in other post in April. Presidential Reserve doesn't lose it's status when resold. I hope others weigh in. Just click on what is VIP. Then click on learn more about VIP and read it for yourself.


----------



## ronparise (May 18, 2017)

Avislo said:


> To get Presidential Reserve Status, you have to have at least 1 million points that Wyndham considers developer bought points or equlivent.


the VIP benefits don't transfer with a resale but the presidential reserve status does


----------



## Braindead (May 18, 2017)

ronparise said:


> the VIP benefits don't transfer with a resale but the presidential reserve status does


Ron that's my question. When you buy a resale Presidential Reserve contract you become a Presidential Reserve member giving you all the benefits of VIP Platinum ? Or am I not reading it right when you follow the steps I mentioned ?


----------



## Bigrob (May 18, 2017)

You would have the right to reserve PR units. But if you are not VIP, you would not be eligible for VIP benefits. A resale PR contract does not confer any VIP benefits nor count toward VIP status.


----------



## cayman01 (May 18, 2017)

Ron, as usual, is right. We get all the benefits of PR with our resale contract but NO VIP benefits. You do NOT have to buy 1 million points either. In fact there was. Smugglers Notch PR contract on eBay that had only 654k points.

 We get our robes and special PR package when we check in like any other PR owner. I can book Margaritaville resorts, and Worldmark plus a few high point concierge resorts. 

Now read on later in the directory and it states that VIP on PR resale does not transfer. As has been stated PR is deeded with your contract and status is reserved to those points only. Any other contracts in your account do not get PR treatment.


----------



## Bigrob (May 18, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Ron, as usual, is right. We get all the benefits of PR with our resale contract but NO VIP benefits. You do NOT have to buy 1 million points either. In fact there was. Smugglers Notch PR contract on eBay that had only 654k points.
> 
> We get our robes and special PR package when we check in like any other PR owner. I can book Margaritaville resorts, and Worldmark plus a few high point concierge resorts.
> 
> Now read on later in the directory and it states that VIP on PR resale does not transfer. As has been stated PR is deeded with your contract and status is reserved to those points only. Any other contracts in your account do not get PR treatment.



The other contracts in the account do not get PR treatment, but as a PR owner you are treated as PR if you have booked a PR unit, even with other than PR points. This can happen if you book a PR suite inside of 30 days with non-PR points. (Some PR suites are made available for non-PR points outside of 30 days as well).

If you have an account that has both PR and non-PR points, you want to make sure PR points are not used for reservations that do not require them. Since PR points have always retained their PR status, even before the change to cancelled points being returned to where they came from, one way to make sure that PR points weren't "consumed" was to make PR reservations with them, then make the regular reservation (which would use non-PR points, since that was all that was left), then cancel the PR reservation you put the PR points in to. Hopefully the new site/system will automatically, use the non-PR points for a non-PR reservation, but it will be interesting to see.


----------

